# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Просто в шоке!!!! от нашего досуга с Tecktonik

## misatik

я воть начал заниматься Tecktonik:ом и воть друзь сказали что в центре молодежи есть кружок ! Пришол, там учителя даже нет,все сами по себе( все смотрят как волк на ягнёнка!!! :6456546age: мне дома лучше будет перед компом - вот и центр молодёжи(((я умею чтото но негативная обстановка (как в армии салага перед дедом) очень обидно что везде говорят Tecktonik скоро умрет, я считаю если бы все кто этим занимались или руководство центра молодежи поспособствовало вернее заинтересовалось чуток глубже этим "умирающим видом" танца то многое можно было решить !!!! а что такое просто место с зеркалами для тренировок -- не BreakDans всетаки !!!

----------


## Serj_2k

дык .... мне пофигу, скажем. я даже не представляю, чё есть тектонег ... за-то, со своей стороны, сам себе сетую на то, што нет у нас за городом какой нить закрытой трассы, где можно было б погонять на автосе. 

... так сказать, у каждого свой интерес

----------


## misatik

те пофигу так не отвечай !!! я насчет досуга имел в виду!!!!

----------


## Asteriks

На мой взгляд, тебе нужно собрать команду единомышленников и зажигать где-нибудь на симпатичной площадке. Если в центре не понравилось. Учиться по ходу действия друг у друга. Видео смотреть можно, но, конечно, со специалистом было бы полегче. Я бы на твоём месте не комплексовала, а постаралась бы подружиться с пацанами из кружка. Не все же там ассы, кому-то так же непросто, как и тебе.

----------


## Serj_2k

тема мертва, так же, как и тектонег ... гг

афтар, это в каком райцентре есть такой центр молодежи?

----------


## Sanych

Чё в райцентре? У нас, в Жодино такой центр есть. Открылся только недавно совсем, может всё ещё впререди.

----------


## Asteriks

Тектоник прикольный танец.  Как когда-то брейк-данс. Но отойдёт так же быстро. Зато новое.

----------


## Marusja

извините что не в тему, но я в нашем центре тоже танцами занималась пол года, а потом просто забила, по идее занятия должны были быть 2 раза в неделю, а были 2 раза в месяц в силу занятости зала то другими репетициями, то мероприятиями какими-то,вот и выходит, что для галочки в статистике отделение современных танцев есть, а по факту почти нет... в сентябре попробую в ГДК походить....

----------


## misatik

нда нда Жодоно "!"!!!!!!  я учусь сам !!! и нах это финансирование !!!!!!!!!1 серавно гумно !!!!!! вчера в Борисове 2 место занял !!!!!!!!! сам по себе --- 70 евро в корман !!! Где жодино !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BIGm[]n

мисатик мне тя жалл.....бгг. если  ты так комплекесуешь из-за какогото танца под назвой чехотник, то шож с тобой дале будет.... бг
З.Ы. танец так се.... много движений, которые не совсем попадают под мою характеристику нормального парня...... тоесть полностью нормального...

----------


## Asteriks

Бигмэнчик, мы все на чём-то заморочены:я - на Интернете, никак не могу отвянуть, ты - чахнешь над русским, хоть и дурно тебе уже от него. Кто-то квасится пивком и таскается по девкам, кто-то плюёт в потолок - его проблемы. А человек занимается танцами. И успешно, насколько можно судить. Заниматься танцами для парня - нет ничего стыдного.
Мисатик, поздравляю с победой. 

Повежливей друг с другом! И не мешало бы обоим Правила форума почитать.

----------


## BIGm[]n

не не не ты мя не поняла пусчай занимаеццо , я говорю что не совсемпонял смысл создания темы: поплакаться на финансирование ? - так оно почти везде так, или показать какой он герой - сам научилсо так вот у мну есть *знакомы* (знал с 3х лет)так ват он страдал той же х-ней :танцы улиц ,шаг вперед и вот терь енто, так вот ен собрал кодлу и орендовали даже зал и сами занимались, только как бэ он от этого особого счасця не получил, а как на иглу подсел и кинул мну в очень нужны момант....
Я тут эти сопли к чему размазал ? а к тому што все енто круто, но млин ныть из-за такой хни не стоит захочешь сможешь он сам енто сказал только сильно нос не задирай.....
ЗЫ я начинаю ненавидеть русски так же как и чехотник

----------


## Asteriks

У меня ученик один был, Дениска. 9 классов закончил в этом году. Артистичный до ужаса, поёт хорошо. Но была у него заморочка одна, что танцы для... неправильно ориентированных, так скажем. А у дочки моей парень закончил колледж Соколовского в Гомеле, ты должен знать, Бигмэн. Работает хореографом в ДК. Хороший паренёк! Ведёт кружок у малышей, дискотеки, свои миксы создаёт, ездит с концертами с коллективом. Блин, зарабатывает, как я.)) Ну, а учится на менеджера заочно и подрабатывает ещё в фирме строительной. В общем, мысль моя такова:заниматься танцами можно профессионально, но этому надо учиться. А как хобби это ещё лучше, потому что всю жизнь до старости танцевать не будешь...

----------


## Serj_2k

> У меня ученик один был, Дениска. 9 классов закончил в этом году. Артистичный до ужаса, поёт хорошо. Но была у него заморочка одна, что танцы для... неправильно ориентированных, так скажем.


...дык я такого же мнения и о многих хто поёт, если што ...

----------


## Asteriks

Вот пардокс! Сегодня фотки смотрю, там Дениска, про которого я писала. В какой-то странной позе, как цыплёнок табака. Спрашиваю у дочки, говорит: "Это он ТЕКТОНИК танцует". Вот те раз! Выходит, против природы не попрёшь! Нравится ему всё таки танцевать. ))

----------


## Максик

> мисатик мне тя жалл.....бгг. если  ты так комплекесуешь из-за какогото танца под назвой чехотник, то шож с тобой дале будет.... бг


:thumbup:
А вот я ваще не понемаю тиктонистов их же щас на каждам углу... Разве интересно когда приходишь на дискатеку и видишь у всех их 7движений из всем известных старых видюх?

----------

